

Startup: eliminate junk mail - andres

I've been getting especially pissed off at junk (snail) mail lately. Here's a business idea for how to eliminate junk mail: one mailbox for life. Set up one central mail facility which your customers use as their mailing address. When their mail comes in throw out the obvious junk mail and email scanned copies of the rest. Incinerate every piece of junk mail which comes into your facility.
======
ivankirigin
From an email from a friend of mine from a while back:

I use PaperlessPOBox for my mail scanning, and they don't require you to
choose if mail should be scanned or not--they scan it all. I noticed that the
service you mentioned [remote control mail#] only scans the outside of the
mail (probably the envelope) and then when you receive a notification, you
have to tell them to open it and scan it. That's kind of lame, but they're
probably still buying mail scanning equipment and can't handle all of the
volume yet.

I also use MyEZBills for the scanning of all my bills. They receive the bills,
scan them, notify you when they arrive, use OCR to determine the amounts and
dates due. You can also set up automatic payments to pay fixed amounts or the
minimum balance due.

# [http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/11/22/remote-control-mail-
che...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/11/22/remote-control-mail-check-your-
postal-mail-on-the-web/)

